
MIT Media Lab Researchers Develop Wireless Underwater to Air Communications - anandaverma18
https://scitechdaily.com/mit-media-lab-researchers-develop-wireless-underwater-to-air-communications/
======
wirelessR
This is pretty cool! This has been an unsolved research problem since World
War 1.

The tech still needs to be tested in oceans with waves though; most
experiments were done in a swimming pool. Promising and exciting but too early
to tell how practical it will be.

